# 2011 GM Nationals



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

anyone going? I just booked my hotel for the weekend


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Northeast Rod Run said:


> anyone going? I just booked my hotel for the weekend


If you are referring to the GM Nationals in Carlisle, PA, YES.

SVGTO had been working with Pontiac Enthusiasts Magazine over the years promoting this event when they hosted the Pontiac Pavilion. We've entertained Jim Wangers, the GeeTO Tiger and Milt Schornack as well. 

We have a tent there and I am currently working with the GTOAA to again be on hand as well as High Performance Pontiac to be there.

Amos Auto who was the parent to Pontiac Enthusiast will have a Pavilion there but to what extent I don't know. Being they dropped Pontiac from their magazine with only a slight mention at the back of it now, I find it unlikely they will promote Pontiac. SVGTO will be as we have helped bring in over 100 just in GTOs alone the past few years. Other GTO clubs in particular CCGTO outof MD and DC come up in droves for this. Many GTOs grace the showfield.

We've worked at promoting Pontiac there and are in the thick of things with this show. I am currently working with the organizers of GM Carlisle for the format for this year with regards to Pontiac.

I am in contact with Jim Wangers as he wants to attend however we need to seek funding to get him there. Pontiac Enthusiast had footed the bill in the past as well as SVGTO. Lots of things still have to be worked out but we will have our tent. 

I'll have 3 of mine there and hopefully a 4th if I find what I am looking for.

Hope to meet ya there !!!!!!!


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

GTO JUDGE said:


> CCGTO outof MD and DC come up in droves for this.


I have no clue about that you speak...


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

The GTO is finally all washed, waxed and polished. Now it's going to really suck if I have to drive over 7 hours in the rain, just to get to the show


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Stop by our tent across from the Performance Point tent and say hey. I will have both GTO's there and the wife's Grand-Am. I'll be there Fri-Sun. You could list our Club's name (Susquehanna Valley GTO) as your club affiliation, we'd appreciate it.


----------



## goat1964-2004 (Nov 14, 2005)

I'm leaving in about 3 hours. Looks like some rain for the ride...


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

I'm leaving sometime tomorrow morning. By the time I get down there, I don't know if I'll make it to the fairgrounds tomorrow, or not until Saturday morning

Not looking forward to the long wet ride down. I'm going to have to find time to clean and polish the whole car again when I get there


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Northeast Rod Run said:


> I'm leaving sometime tomorrow morning. By the time I get down there, I don't know if I'll make it to the fairgrounds tomorrow, or not until Saturday morning
> 
> Not looking forward to the long wet ride down. I'm going to have to find time to clean and polish the whole car again when I get there


They have a spot for those who want to wash their cars. Bring a bucket and some soap. I have 3 cars in the show all are spotless (now) all will need redone..... damn weather here.


----------



## mikes06goat (Jan 13, 2009)

That looks like a blast! I wish I didn't live so far away! Post pics when you guys get back.


----------



## MrGoat (Oct 23, 2010)

Red Bearded Goat said:


> I have no clue about that you speak...


Holy Schnikes! I love the vid where they're all driving by and you can hear/see some of the different mods.

Looks like fun


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

GTO JUDGE said:


> They have a spot for those who want to wash their cars. Bring a bucket and some soap.


 Really? that's great to know. I always bring plenty of cleaning supplies, but I Usually have to beg with the hotel workers and use my visegrips to turn their hoses on. Thanks for the tip!


----------

